# Dr.Z 29er Kaufberatung



## heuldoch1960 (9. April 2012)

hallo gemeinde,

habe mich für das dr.z 29er entschieden!
bin 190cm und sl 92cm, die hp von rose empfiehlt ein L. ich bin die ganze zeit ein stumpjumper in XL mit kurzem vorbau gefahren. die maße des xl stumpi zu xl dr.z sind fast identisch.
ich fahre eher mehr touren als rauhes gelände! also wäre doch das xl besser geeignet für mich oder gibt es gegenargumente?
gruß 1960


----------



## altamann (10. April 2012)

@ heuldoch1960
Schwierige Frage. -Traut sich wohl keiner sich auf eine Antwort festzulegen. Persönlich glaube ich das der XL Rahmen zu groß für dich ist. Zum Thema "ist fast idendisch mit.."- 1-2cm können da schon viel ausmachen.
Die Position auf dem DrZ ist eh schon sehr entspannt, da lohnt es wohl kaum noch eine Nummer größer zu nehmen.
Aber für eine endgültige klare Entscheidung musst du wohl beide mal fahren, hilft alles nichts.
Ein Tag Urlaub, und ab nach Bocholt.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

